# Programacion con winpic800



## jomaro (Oct 28, 2011)

Tengo la duda de cómo configurar el winpic800 o el ic-Prog,en el sentido de si hay que hacer alguna configuracion al software del programa,ya que para borrar los microcontroladores no tengo problema,pero para programarlos si me da error.He provado con varios micros,dos de ellos nuevos.Así que porfa,a ver si me podeis ayudar.Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2011)

yo creo que es tu programador...

puedes poner cual hiciste o compraste?


----------



## jomaro (Oct 28, 2011)

La duda ha sido resuelta con el programador ic-Prog106B

El que compré fue el grabador_SMT1 que es muy parecido al T20


----------

